# MS Office 2007 wont open error Scanpst not fixing



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Stinkn Outlook 07 is stuck in the mud. I'm not typing all these errors out. Heres what I get when I try to open Outlook this morning.








Okay.. been here before with Outlook 03 and Beta 07. Usually something in my emailes got corrupted but the next step fixes it.
I run SCANPST.exe .. and it scans Outlook.pst in the error.
Please note that the file is 1.54 GB (1,663,913,984 bytes)
Thats well short of the 2GB max size if youve dealt with that before.. lol

Anyhow. I know I have apx 18,000 emails in there,,so it takes a while to run.
Ok.. I start SCANPST
Phase 1 of 8 Checking File Consistency...
Phase 2 of 8 
Phase 3 of 8 Looking for lost data... (I'm about at the 30 minute mark)
Phase 4 of 8 Checking File Consistancy...
Phase 5 of 8 Zips throgh really fast
Phase 6 of 8 Looking for lost data...
Phase 7 of 8 (Immediate error pops up)

"An error has occured which caused teh scan to be stopped. No changes have been made to the scanned file."

*I've ran this 4 times now. same crap. Any idea what to do next?*


----------



## joshthemaster06 (Jan 15, 2007)

try repairing all the office files
Start-->Control Panel-->Add/Remove Files-->Find your office File-->Add/Remove-->Repair-->Follow Steps on screen


----------

